# Shearwater



## logisticsxtrooper (5 Mar 2010)

does anyone know if there is single quarters?? Thx

feel free to PM


----------



## cp140tech (6 Mar 2010)

There are single quarters on base in the Warrior Block.  Single folks are in some of the Q's as well.


----------



## ACS_Tech (17 Mar 2010)

They also tuck the live-in officers out of the way up at the officer's mess, too  ;D


----------

